# Why do people move to Australia?



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Australia has for many years been one of the more popular expat destinations due to a variety of different elements which make up the Australian way of life and prospects for the future. Our online poll, conducted in conjunction with Barclays Wealth International has highlighted a number of important factors from people look at moving [...]

Click to read the full news article: Why do people move to Australia?...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

Editor said:


> Australia has for many years been one of the more popular expat destinations due to a variety of different elements which make up the Australian way of life and prospects for the future. Our online poll, conducted in conjunction with Barclays Wealth International has highlighted a number of important factors from people look at moving [...]
> 
> Click to read the full news article: Why do people move to Australia?...
> Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## aPerfectCircle (Sep 23, 2011)

Editor said:


> Australia has for many years been one of the more popular expat destinations due to a variety of different elements which make up the Australian way of life and prospects for the future. Our online poll, conducted in conjunction with Barclays Wealth International has highlighted a number of important factors from people look at moving [...]
> 
> Click to read the full news article: Why do people move to Australia?...
> Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


Australia is an optical illusion. Sadly, you won't be able to discover that truth until you've become too close and please don't tell me if you don't like it then why are you staying because I am not staying. I just need to sort all the mess before I leave.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

aPerfectCircle said:


> Australia is an optical illusion. Sadly, you won't be able to discover that truth until you've become too close and please don't tell me if you don't like it then why are you staying because I am not staying. I just need to sort all the mess before I leave.


ooo, you're the second person I recently read that from. Tell us more, please - I like to read about other people's experiences (the good and the bad) to learn from experience.


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm sure we all could learn from people's experiences. The good and bad. 

Hi stormgal,
Are you already in Australia to provide your own experiences? I'm not sure if your location in your profile is up to date. Thanks.


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

No country is perfect, end of story. You can be happy or sad in any country, it just depends on your circumstances. No one should believe that Australia will definately make you happy, it's just so subjective that you can only try and see how it works out for you.

Remember, mundane days exist everywhere, you cannot escape _all_ of your troubles by moving.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

jb12 said:


> I'm sure we all could learn from people's experiences. The good and bad.
> 
> Hi stormgal,
> Are you already in Australia to provide your own experiences? I'm not sure if your location in your profile is up to date. Thanks.



No, I'm still in the US


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

H Sarah,

I agree with you. I think the common disappointment I've read about people moving to Australia is in regards to the job prospect. They were approved for the visa due to their specific skill/work experience. But when they arrive depending where they decide to locate, have a difficult time finding a job. It is not that they aren't qualified to do the job. But some are told by companies they don't have local experience. However, how can they get local experience when they have just arrived in the country? Like anywhere in the world, the more skilled people that apply for the jobs, the more competitive it becomes. 

But in a way, this could be the same issue that this person may experience in another country. Like you said, no country is perfect. However, I believe Australia is the only country at this time, that I know so far offers a skilled migration program that allows people to apply for visas in order to live and work in Australia (temporary/permanent). This is in comparison to say the US and Canada which have limited the skilled visas they offer. Starting in July 2012, Australia is going into that similar route of somehow limiting the granting of visas depending on the skills demand of the country. Applicants will have to be invited to apply for the skilled visa after they submit an Expression of Interest. 

So when a country offers this opportunity, in a way it misleads people thinking I have the visa and I have the skills. My life will be so much better. But in reality some of these people will have a harder time due to various reasons.

Lastly, here in the US, we don't really hear/read a lot of news coming from Australia except natural disasters such as flooding or bushfires. The other perceptions that people will get of Australia are coming from the movies, videos,etc. that show beautiful sceneries of the country. It seems like Australians are always happy and having fun. But we don't necessarily see everyday life and problems that they experience.


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

jb12 said:


> So when a country offers this opportunity, in a way it misleads people thinking I have the visa and I have the skills. My life will be so much better. But in reality some of these people will have a harder time due to various reasons.
> 
> Lastly, here in the US, we don't really hear/read a lot of news coming from Australia except natural disasters such as flooding or bushfires. The other perceptions that people will get of Australia are coming from the movies, videos,etc. that show beautiful sceneries of the country. It seems like Australians are always happy and having fun. But we don't necessarily see everyday life and problems that they experience.


I agree with you JB, people do have such high hopes (naturally after obtaining a visa) and I can only imagine how disheartening it must be to be granted a visa after so much effort, believing that the hard part is over, only to arrive and find it difficult to get a job. 
I don't know of a country that has a completely easy, fair system of skilled immigration, but I guess that's the nature of the world today. Things are getting any better though, as you mentioned with the new system 

Myself I'm moving to France: if I were to give in to misconceptions, I might imagine myself living a carefree, slow-paced life, enjoying such pleasures as a rich culture and good food, in a quaint European city - the fact is that life in not a fairytale anymore in France than it is in Australia.


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

for me it's a choice, when i started to shift my focus on Australia as next destination, i made sure i'll do everything by the book: pass ielts, secure registration, look for a job, pass the job interview, be physically and medically fit to get the visa and - i'm now here in sunny Perth. A year ago, i pictured this country with: low cost of living, having easy and affordable accommodations - something i didn't realize until i got here. Everything seems to skyrocket here (not just the temperature), and even getting your abode is quite difficult.. I left my permanent job in Ireland, sold my beloved car, left my friends behind in the search of a much better opportunities, career move and lifestyle.. Still it's very early for me to complain as i'm still on transition where even an insignificant thing worry me, and i haven't started working yet so maybe that adds up.But i will eventually love and enjoy this country. It was my choice to come here so i'll stay.. at the end of the day, life is what you make it.. Hello to all!!!!


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

Depends. People find a job here in two weeks while they were looking for jobs back home for months. People find heaps of friends in Australia others never find this place as home. I moved here from a place where I had an excellent job. I love Australia. This place gave me everything, career, friends and a partner I love dearly. 
As any place and any country, Australia has positives and negatives. Shame the burned and negative people are the most vocal usually. 

If you expect an easy life, being spoon fed and a job offer at airport arrivals you are delusional. As any place on this planet , you need to put some work, planning and thought into everything you do!


----------

